# Paxil and Clonazepam - great during the day but can't sleep at night - Help!



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had digestive issues for 2 years now, and partly have relied on anxiety meds not so much to stop the IBS pain but to keep me from obsessing about it so much. I've been taking Zelnorm and Prevacid for stomach issues for awhile now. Recently I have started taking Paxil 10mg and Clonazepam .5 mg in the morning and then Clonazepam .5 mg at night to help me sleep. The problem is - I sleep about 3 hours and then I'm wide awake again! I've tried meds like Pamelar, trazadone and Seroquel for sleep and they all make me feel very tired and hungover the next day. Any suggestions?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

You could try Rozerem, a very mild sleep aid.It has a very short half life, in fact, some patients will take it once at night, and if they wake up in the middle of the night after 4 hours, they can take it again to sleep for another 4 hours.It doesn't seem to have the grogginess lingering feeling the next day.It's a new medicine and your Dr. probably has samples. Might be worth a try.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Silent Sufferer,Thanks for the suggestion. My family doctor did give me some samples and a prescription for Rozarem awhile ago. I did try it and I did wake up after a few hours. I used up the samples and didn't even fill the prescription, because I didn't even think about taking another one to go back to sleep. I still have the prescription. Maybe I will try that.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by Silent Sufferer Suffering:You could try Rozerem, a very mild sleep aid.It has a very short half life, in fact, some patients will take it once at night, and if they wake up in the middle of the night after 4 hours, they can take it again to sleep for another 4 hours.It doesn't seem to have the grogginess lingering feeling the next day.It's a new medicine and your Dr. probably has samples. Might be worth a try.


Tried to fill my Rozarem prescription yesterday and the pharmacy had to order the med to come in today. So, I tried something I hadn't tried in a few weeks. Along with my Clonazepam last night I took two benadryl. I actually only woke up once in the middle of the night and went back to sleep. I found this a bit interesting expecially since it never worked for me before. I do think I'm going to give the Rozarem a try tonight though instead just to see which works better. Hey, I'm up for anything to become symptom free at this point.


----------

